# October ScoTTish Meet



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello Folks,

Been on audi-sport.net and they have arranged a meet at Edinburgh Audi for the 7th of October at 12:00.

They had one last month at Glasgow Audi and it was a great success so they've moved to a new location for this one. I've spoke with the guy that is arranging it and he is more than happy for the TT mob to attend. There is around 10 cars confirmed attending so far they are all a mixture of different Audis and there is space allocated to us for upto 30.

If anyone is up for this let me know and I'll get a list sorted on here and I'll update the list on audi-sport.net

Should be a good one and it will be good to catch up with everyone again

All those wishing to attend if you could all confirm by the week before so I can pass the numbers on.
So far we have:
1. dzTT - confirmed
2. jimmyf - confirmed
3. saffy
4. ChallonaTTer - confirmed
5. missile
6. genie_v1 - confirmed
7. DannyH76 - confirmed
8. blackers - if he can recover in time
9. weebeasttie - confirmed
10. big_ab
11. cheechy - confirmed
12. phope
13. MonTheFish
14.V6Rul
15.bunnywarren80
16. trev - confirmed

Cheers
Dazz


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We could be up for this


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks good Dazz, think I'd be ok for that


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2008)

I would be up for this depending on work though


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Darron,
Count me in as well,haven't met any fellow members yet.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

I would like to attend. Can you give us a link to the thread on audi-sport.net or some details of what will be happening?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

I'll get more details off the audi-sport.net website. heres the link http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/scotland/166390-edinburgh-meet.html
although the thread is very much a scottish thread on here...they also diversify from the subject must be a scottish thing :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Forgot to add. Its at audi sigthill between 12:00 and 16:00 on the sunday


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

I would like to attend - a very small chance I may be away on holiday - otherwise I will be there. Only 5 mins from home  
Martin


----------



## DannyH76 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey,...

Depending on work, i should be able to come along, its about ten mins from home for me and will be glad to bring the RS along to get your opinion on it.

Cheers

Danny


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Danny. It's only 5 mins in the RS :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hope to be able to make it 

Participating in the Edinburgh Great Run in the morning but should be finished and recovered [smiley=bigcry.gif] by about 1pm, will come along after that.

Cheers
James


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just seem our match with manure has been changed to this Sunday so we can't make it


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Count me in for this one. :lol:


----------



## big_ab (May 14, 2012)

im up for it diary is empty


----------



## macd5 (Jan 9, 2011)

hav to work sundays at mo so wont b able to make it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Just picked this up as I'm sunning it up in Palermo just now  looks like if you don't turn up with an rs then you'll be the odd one out! Count me in as well then.....


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Count me in


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

if its dry I'll be there. Be flying solo but may manage a mini-mon or 2.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Do we organise meeting points on the way chaps? For those from further north?


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Will be travelling downe from Aberdeen to Ratho on Friday afternoon


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Wallsendmag said:


> Just seem our match with manure has been changed to this Sunday so we can't make it


Its alright you'll get beat anyway so you wont miss much :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

macd5 said:


> hav to work sundays at mo so wont b able to make it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


hopefully you'll be able to make it along to the next one mate


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

I've stuck a list on the 1st post of everyone potentially going. I'll try to update this as we go along.

It's probably a good idea to organise some meeting point on the way. especially if people know where it is...unlike me :roll: :lol:


----------



## DannyH76 (Oct 5, 2011)

I will def be there now, as finished up with my work etc,....

what cars are going?? any other TTRS's???

cheers

Danny


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

there will be a few a3s s3s rs4s stuff like that. Dont know what everyone drives on the ASN site but apart from me i think everyone on here will be in a TT :wink: There are usually a few TTRS there to spoil the party as well :roll: :lol:


----------



## DannyH76 (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL spoil the party???

he he


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

you lot just swan about with your fancy cars and then you all just floor it and leave me a few miles behind. Im lucky this ones in a car park so I can keep up with everyone :lol:

I will also have limited access to interweb the week leading up to this as I just move into the new house then so updates may be slow but bare with me.

If anyone is coming from west coast or coming down via stirling we can arrange a meet up point somewhere


----------



## DannyH76 (Oct 5, 2011)

lol, not at all mate,....

the RS is fast though,.......lol

am travelling in from livi area so wont take me long to get in..


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I might be able to wangle the Sunday off and nip down from Aberdeen.
Steve


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Hopefully you can make it steve, Ill add you to the list for now

Dazz


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Cheers


----------



## bunnywarren80 (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi,

Would love to come along as onlu live in Livingston. Can bring the TTRS along if that is OK.

Jason


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Jason,

Your welcome to come along, some of us are friendly :roll: :lol: 
I'll add you to the list


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Right folks, I'm only gonna have limited tinterweb access for the next week and a bit so I wont be on much to update the thread. I'll keep people updated the best I can but can people confirm if they are able to attend? I'm being asked for numbers by the ASN people .

Cheers
Darron


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Count me in for shore, Darren,  look forward to seeing every one.


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Darren,
Count me in as well [smiley=thumbsup.gif] (The older farts brigade :lol: )


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll be there young yin


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Excellent. at least I wont be on my own :lol: eventually got moved in to the new house but I'll be back to my mum and dads to borrow their internet next week for updates, hopefully the weather will be nice for this one


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm in but have stuck my name down on ASN as well anyhow..


----------



## DannyH76 (Oct 5, 2011)

Count me in mate, will bring along my TTRS,....

cheers

Danny


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Yup - I will be there


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Long range forecast in good weather that weekend


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Think we might manage this meet Darron  as we are on holiday starting that weekend 

Monthefish could meet up with you some where along the road  will give you a bell through the week


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

It's very quiet on the Scottish threads nowadays  are we all getting a bit shy on here :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> It's very quiet on the Scottish threads nowadays  are we all getting a bit shy on here :lol:


Thats only because you don't have any interlopers from south of the border :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

About time we did then Andrew  your mates are popping in for a cuppa the day on there way back from Edinburgh Audi  wonder what Hev got this time :wink:


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hey Trev, looking forward to catching up. Maybe Blackers will bring the empty banner containers again :?

See you then


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello folks, just poped back to mum and dads to steal there internet for a while. Still living out of boxes the now wont get the internet set up at the new house for a few weeks yet  will try to pop back on here before Friday but if not I'll text someone and get them to update the thread for me :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

genie_v1 said:


> Hey Trev, looking forward to catching up. Maybe Blackers will bring the empty banner containers again :?
> 
> See you then


  you keep your hands in your pockets not wanting coming away with a R8


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Trev has put together a kit suitable for polishing metal to a mirror finish.

I've got 9 kits available from him if anyone wants to purchase one - Cost of buying the items separately is approx £35, but Trev has bulk bought, and managed to get the price down to £30

Overall weight of the package if posted is around 700g. Postage would be £3, but I can take them along to the meet on Sunday if people want one. They are not available in the club shop yet either, but the plan is to sell them in the shop

The kit comprises:

Heavy duty stainless steel drill attachment for attaching to polishing mop
'York Abrasives' general purpose polishing mop
'York Abrasives' 500g block of mirror finish polishing compound suitable for use on stainless steel, chrome plate and non ferrous metals

Let me know if you are interested


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Trev, How have you been ? will catch up on Sunday. I am still trying to rebuild the old cottage just laid the garage floor today


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

phope said:


> Trev has put together a kit suitable for polishing metal to a mirror finish.


Will it be ok for white paintwork? I fancy a really nice shine - that Swissvax is sooooo dull


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

weebeasttie said:


> Hi Trev, How have you been ? will catch up on Sunday. I am still trying to rebuild the old cottage just laid the garage floor today


Hi mate I've been doing fine  hope it's a double garage your building


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

genie_v1 said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > Trev has put together a kit suitable for polishing metal to a mirror finish.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: don't buy one Martin can see you getting into to trouble if you do


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

trev said:


> weebeasttie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Trev, How have you been ? will catch up on Sunday. I am still trying to rebuild the old cottage just laid the garage floor today
> ...


Yes, it's a monster garage so Christina keeps telling me :lol: will get some miles on the TT when i come down to Edinburgh should brake through the 19.000 [smiley=bigcry.gif] .
Reg


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

19000  Mines has just turned 8000 :lol: 
If your thinking of heating your garage give me a shout might be able to do you a deal on radiators


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello everybody peeps 

Any plans to meet up anywhere to drive in together - maybe around the Newbridge area :roll:

Also if anybody coming over from the west, could arrange pre-pre-meet meet before we meet the guys from the East :roll: :roll: say Toby carvery Strathclyde Park :?:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> Hello everybody peeps
> 
> Any plans to meet up anywhere to drive in together - maybe around the Newbridge area :roll:
> 
> Also if anybody coming over from the west, could arrange pre-pre-meet meet before we meet the guys from the East :roll: :roll: say Toby carvery Strathclyde Park :?:


Think Monthefish passes strathclyde park but don't quote me


----------



## eluijten (Aug 18, 2012)

I'd love to join this meet but won't be back in Scotland on time. Have fun though!


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

jimmyf said:


> Hello everybody peeps
> 
> Any plans to meet up anywhere to drive in together - maybe around the Newbridge area :roll:
> 
> Also if anybody coming over from the west, could arrange pre-pre-meet meet before we meet the guys from the East :roll: :roll: say Toby carvery Strathclyde Park :?:


What about the park and ride near the Heriot Watt University,Riccarton,a stones throw from Audi sighthill? Not sure if it's free parking? Anybody know :?: 
Nick.


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

ChallonaTTer said:


> jimmyf said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everybody peeps
> ...


Yip it's free Nick  I've used it before - being the country boy I am :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> jimmyf said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everybody peeps
> ...


I'm sure he does Trev..........let's see what the mon's got to say  :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

jimmyf said:


> ChallonaTTer said:
> 
> 
> > jimmyf said:
> ...


Right I know where that place is, Zoe works just along from it now so I think I can remember how to get there. 
What time do you all wanna meet up at?

P.S. whats happened to everyone? this thread is wayyyy to quite to be a scottish meet, and its also kept relatively on track as well...you lot have let me down :lol:

Car will be getting its first wash tomorrow for over a month so i predict rain all weekend :lol:

Dazz


----------



## dsm1113 (Feb 16, 2010)

If there is still space, I would be up for coming along.

David


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Right I know where that place is, Zoe works just along from it now so I think I can remember how to get there. 
What time do you all wanna meet up at?

P.S. whats happened to everyone? this thread is wayyyy to quite to be a scottish meet, and its also kept relatively on track as well...you lot have let me down

Car will be getting its first wash tomorrow for over a month so i predict rain all weekend

Dazz

...............He can afford a flash new hoose and here his sneakin back into his Mum & Dad's to use their interweb [smiley=gossip.gif] :lol: :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

dsm1113 said:


> If there is still space, I would be up for coming along.
> 
> David


Hi David,

Theres plenty space left for you to come along, your more than welcome

Dazz


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

jimmyf said:


> ...............He can afford a flash new hoose and here his sneakin back into his Mum & Dad's to use their interweb [smiley=gossip.gif] :lol: :lol:


I'm in talks with Sky for getting the tinterweb installed. I need a decent TV since the freeview setup the now gives me about 6 channels haha

I also eat a load of their food when I come back as well :roll:


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

No rain Dazz, Just showers of Audi's :lol: just working on the new garage (man cave) the weather look's ok for the weekend got the TT out of the lock-up it haven't seen day light for month's hope all is well.

Reg


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

For info I'm not sure that meeting less than a quarter mile from the actual meet point is all that valuable. But hey kids if thats what you want to do then go for it! I'm coming across the bridge and heading along barnton and over drumbrae if anyone wants to meet up before the bridge? I know the area well as I work just down the road from the Audi garage. As a suggestion there is a possible meet point at halbeath junction at dunfermline at the old focus maybe just along from Asda...anyone interested then chuck your name in....


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

cheechy said:


> For info I'm not sure that meeting less than a quarter mile from the actual meet point is all that valuable. But hey kids if thats what you want to do then go for it! I'm coming across the bridge and heading along barnton and over drumbrae if anyone wants to meet up before the bridge? I know the area well as I work just down the road from the Audi garage. As a suggestion there is a possible meet point at halbeath junction at dunfermline at the old focus maybe just along from Asda...anyone interested then chuck your name in....


Yip am up for meet at halbeath  just get a time up and we'll be there


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Good shout if you happen to live north of the bridge [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> Good shout if you happen to live north of the bridge [smiley=argue.gif]


Always said to you to move to gods country mate, :wink: anyhow how's things going ?


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Just leaven Aberdeen sunshine great, on my way to Ratho for the weekend, see all you guys on Sunday


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

weebeasttie said:


> Just leaven Aberdeen sunshine great, on my way to Ratho for the weekend, see all you guys on Sunday


We're just passing Stonehaven just now you might catch up with us before the M90 just keep a look out for a gas van holding up all the traffic in the fast lane


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> jimmyf said:
> 
> 
> > Good shout if you happen to live north of the bridge [smiley=argue.gif]
> ...


I'm good Trev  looking forward to this one, I'm a bit nervous though..... I've been thinking whether it's time to look at changing the CC or not :? You might be doing me a favour if you kept me away from the showroom :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > jimmyf said:
> ...


  that's two of you I've to keep busy on Sunday :roll: going to be a busy day me thinks


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok have agreed meet time on Audi sport of 11am.


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

cheechy said:


> Ok have agreed meet time on Audi sport of 11am.


Hi Cheechy. is that 11am at Edinburgh Audi?
Martin


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

genie_v1 said:


> cheechy said:
> 
> 
> > Ok have agreed meet time on Audi sport of 11am.
> ...


Hi. Nope this is for meet up before travelling down over the bridge.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

genie_v1 said:


> cheechy said:
> 
> 
> > Ok have agreed meet time on Audi sport of 11am.
> ...


It isn't you that I keep meeting next to macro is it? I mean how many white rs' can there be?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

trev said:


> weebeasttie said:
> 
> 
> > Just leaven Aberdeen sunshine great, on my way to Ratho for the weekend, see all you guys on Sunday
> ...


You should have popped in past for a cup of tea


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

So who's heading up from the Glasgow side of things and wants to drive up.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phope said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > weebeasttie said:
> ...


Once I get the van wound up I don't want to stop :lol: will give you a bell the next time am passing Peter, don't want Orla ripping the seat oot o my pants if your not there :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Well hello troops, I'm back online for a change haha found somewhere I can get signal in the house haha. I'll be at the park and ride at Heriot Watt for about quarter past 11 if anyone wants to meet up there. If I'm not late that is haha

I'll see the rest of you at the dealership, Zoe is coming with to keep me away from buying anything haha


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

dzTT said:


> Well hello troops, I'm back online for a change haha found somewhere I can get signal in the house haha. I'll be at the park and ride at Heriot Watt for about quarter past 11 if anyone wants to meet up there. If I'm not late that is haha
> 
> I'll see the rest of you at the dealership, Zoe is coming with to keep me away from buying anything haha


Hi Darren,
If you see a short fat hairy man in a black TT about that time,that will be me! :lol: 
Nick


----------



## DannyH76 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey Folks,

I will be there, liaising with my mate Mark Brodie from ASN, from around 1115am,.... i will be in the panther black TTRS... (Reg TRX.....)

Kinda nervous about it etc, as new to this meet thing,..lol....

Hope to see you all there.

cheers

danny.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

For anyone interested in meeting at dunfermline will stay until around 11.15 before heading south. See you all later.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

That was a good day out and thanks to mark and the asn guys for organising the meet. It was good to catch up with everyone and good to meet some new people, and I didn't buy anything this time haha bonus.

Didn't even get a chance to take any pics before I left so look forward to seeing other folks pics.

Lunch was quite tasty aswell

Look forward to the next one

Cheers
Dazz


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Had a great time today meeting fellow members at Audi Edinburgh, thanks to Mark and ASN people for setting it up  Some cracking cars that turned up and all good guys with the same passion for modding their steed's.
Also look forward to the next one  
Cheers Nick


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Sorry I couldn't hand around for too long, but a good day out, and great to see all the other ASN cars there as well

Might need to see if we can get forum discount from BroTek


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

You wait for one RS at an Audi meet and then you get four at once.

Very good to see everyone 

Having a very welcome sit down and rest.

http://www.greatrun.org/results/default.aspx?r=275&bib=2490

http://www.greatrun.org/results/default.aspx?r=275&bib=2490


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Common as muck :lol: :lol: :lol: it's getting as bad as white :wink:


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

This one didn't look too bad Trev! :lol:


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

some more pics 8)


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Had a great time and good to meet new and old members nice MK1'S and mk'2 , yes that would be a good idea a group buy from BroTek i am up for that 

Reg


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice engine bay Reg  
Nick


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

ChallonaTTer said:


> This one didn't look too bad Trev! :lol:


Should of given it a wee wipe before coming across 

Glad someone took some pics never had time to get our camera out :lol:


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice shot of Ryans car 8) convinced me to buy a machine polisher based on his immaculate car :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Was a good day  and a big thanks to Dazz for organising from our side [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I think he fancied a seat in the QS Recaro's but he would just rattle about in them :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

For some reason I wish I'd been there now


----------

